
Why success is really more luck than hard work - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/success-luck-hard-work
======
DrScump
“You want to know who works hard? Our Filipino helper who spends 2 years away
from her family in a foreign land and in these two years _spends almost every
waking hour working_. That’s someone who works hard”.

Among several distasteful elements of this article, this was one of the more
striking. I'm glad that kind of workplace is illegal in the U.S.

~~~
smt88
> _I 'm glad that's illegal in the U.S._

Which part of it do you think is illegal? That would be totally legal in the
US as long as the helper immigrated legally.

In the case of undocumented immigrants, the US relies heavily on them
(sometimes paid, sometimes literally enslaved). Restaurants, agricultural
products, cleaning, and child care would be radically more expensive for
everyone if undocumented immigrants didn't work long hours doing those jobs
for what is often less than minimum wage.

~~~
DrScump

      Which part of it do you think is illegal?
    

"Spending almost every waking hour working". There are limits on shift length,
minimum required breaks, etc. even for domestics.

~~~
smt88
That's only true if the worker is someone's employee. If they're contractors
or subcontractors, they don't have a shift length.

Either way, there's a vast gap between labor laws and reality in the US.

~~~
DrScump
A domestic _with no control of work location or hours_ is not a contractor
(under U.S. labor codes, anyway).

------
an_account
I think the key to success is "smart work". Luck won't make you successful,
nor will working hard for the sake of working hard.

~~~
weddpros
Yes, introducing intelligence into the equation is mandatory... Without it,
you can't reach efficiency. I think success requires efficiency more than
luck.

